# cold creek



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Just thinking on going and wondering if you guy's have had any luck there .
thank's


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

Yeah you can still catch some trout in there. Mostly browns right now and a few rainbows in the mix. This time of the summer you'll also have a chance at some good smallies and northern pike in there.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Some days you can land ten by the trout camp, some days your lucky to get one. But you can have good days there during steel season. Wax worms on a # 10 circle hook has worked best for me.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

What exactly is cold creek? is that a public fishing area? I found a link online to a place called cold creek trout camp adn it looked almost like a pay lake with all the fish coming out of there.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

you can only fish alittle part of cold creek by the fishing deck and under the bridge, and on the lake erie shorline on the other side of tracks. The rest is private property. Theres alittle store, a house and a trailer park, with some docks near the mouth.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...943,-82.768636&spn=0.001556,0.005273&t=h&z=18


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Do you actually catch lake run steelhead in there or are they resident stocked rainbows from the fish camp , or both ?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Both. But the lake run Steel will be in the creek on the typical seasonal schedule as you would associate with the regular tribs.


----------

